# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Мне нечего надеть!

## Asteriks

*Посмотришь вокруг - все нормально одеты. Даже модно и со вкусом. А стоит куда-нибудь собраться, посмотрит человек в свой гардероб и скажет: "Мне нечего надеть!!!" Что за требовательность у нас такая к одежде? По большому счёту не одежда ведь главное в жизни?
У меня, кстати, тоже нечего надеть.) А если сильно хочется куда-то пойти, то пойдёшь в том, что есть. Главное - как ты сам к себе и проблеме этой относишься. И вообще, есть ли такая проблема?*

----------


## Akasey

Помниш поговорку: "Встречают по одёжке, а провожают по уму"??? так вот, если ты пришла не на долго, и не успела блеснуть умом, то мнение о тебе сложится исходя из одежды. Вот и оденься после этого плохо.

----------


## Asteriks

То, что лично мне кажется плохо, кажется нормальным для других. Я про какую-то зацикленность на одежде.

----------


## Irina

Проблема  - Нечего надеть- есть наверное у всех. Всегда хочется выглядеть не на 100, а на 1000%, по этому и кажется, что не хватает вещей в гардеробе.)))

----------


## Akasey

Ну опять же, всё зависит от распущенности человека. Если сравнить мои , и, допустим, Била Гейтса, запросы вопрос становится каким-то несерьёзным.

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, и всё-таки одежду ты себе всё равно покупаешь. И наверное не по тому что старая до дыр износилась?)))

----------


## Akasey

*Irina* в основном потому (но дыры это крайность, а то подумают счас), но если покупаю, то то что мне нравится, и то что буду носить.

----------


## Asteriks

В последнее время из-за детей не могу себе ничего нового позволить. Злая такая стала. Только собралась на днях себя чем-нибудь порадовать -опаньки: младшей нужны сапоги. И что? Опять я в пролёте.

----------


## Malaya

все сталкивались с такой проблемой,как нечего одеть..
так вот...
просто в магазине нужно покупать одежду такую,что в магазине понрав,а дома уже нет,а что бы когда увидел её в магазине,то ты понял(а),что влюбилась...
и тогда тебе точно будет,что одеть)

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

ну...это больше к девушкам относится( ну и к моему брату)...хочется каждый день что-то новенькое...ну не каждый день, пусть уж хоть раз в месяц

----------


## Malaya

> это больше к девушкам относится


поверь ты мне,к парням тоже
...очень как относится)
все ж хотят хорошо выглядить..хDD

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> поверь ты мне,к парням тоже
> ...очень как относится)
> все ж хотят хорошо выглядить..хDD


а я думала,только к моему брату-супер-пупер-моднику(так и просится рифма)))

----------


## Carlen

Старая истина: полный шкаф одежды, а одеть нечего. Простой совет - проявите фантазию. Всегда из хороших малоношенных, в силу разных причин, вещей можно придумать (скомбинировать, переделать по моде и т.д.) что-то совсем неординарное, яркое, супермодное.
А в магазине не всегда купишь именно то что хочется, вернее эксклюзива не купишь. Ширпотреб - да, пусть даже и дорогой, но это все у кого-то уже есть, было или будет. За эксклюзивом лучше идти в ателье, если знаешь, что хочешь, если не знаешь, то в какую-нибудь студию (авторскую и т.п.). Правда иногда можно и в ателье, при определенных стечениях обстоятельств, получить отличную идею.

----------


## Justin

вечная проблема девушек

----------


## PatR!oT

и че голые ходите ?????

----------


## Justin

я обычно что в шкафу найду то и одену и плевала я на всех

----------


## PatR!oT

> я обычно что в шкафу найду то и одену и плевала я на всех


значит все остальные голые ходят)))))

----------


## Carlen

Да нет, они (остальные) тоже ищут в шкафу чего-нибудь. Но иногда находят такое, что лучше бы ненаходили ничего и ходили бы голые.

----------


## Justin

это точно

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Да нет, они (остальные) тоже ищут в шкафу чего-нибудь. Но иногда находят такое, что лучше бы ненаходили ничего и *ходили бы голые.*


Я с вами полностью согласен, и кстати, так было бы на много лучше.

----------


## Justin

а то на некоторых посмотришь , мама родная

----------


## Carlen

> а то на некоторых посмотришь , мама родная


Посмотришь на голых или одетых, уточни пожалуйста. Это принципиальная разница.

----------


## Carlen

> Я с вами полностью согласен, и кстати, так было бы на много лучше.


Оно то конечно, но ведь зима на дворе. Ладно женщины, предствь идут по городу просто синие, а мужчины?... вдруг что отморозят, а это может отразиться на ухудшении демографической ситуации. Впрочем тема создана о том, что нечего надеть именно женщинам.

----------


## Justin

ну как сказать , некоторые  личности ,  нет чтобы теплее одеваться в -30 градусов мороза , напялять на себя короткое , а потом идут и мерзнут, потому что так красивее

----------


## Carlen

Да уж когда мороз не до красоты

----------

